# Animal Communicator recommendations?



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had ever used one and if they have names of any to try? I have a horse I know basically nothing about his past and thought if not too expensive might just be worth a try.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hiya, I'm not sure if this is just for me, or more people, but can you elaborate on "Animal Communicator"? At first I thought you meant behaviourist (you know, reading body language Etc, which good trainers can) But as you say you need to know about his past, I am intrigued! Is this a paranormally thing?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm planning on contacting one for my horse. I watch one on Facebook just to get insight to what they do and what they're about, and to read about success stories. I don't plan on using the one I watch though simply because she's so popular you have to book weeks and sometimes months in advance for an appointment.


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a friend who has used an animal communicator many times with much success. I guess there are a couple different types, some do it over the phone and some do it in person. I personally feel like I would want one to come do it in person because I don't see how you can communicate or read energy through the phone. Just my personal opinion. 

I would start by googling animal communicators near your area.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I just found one in the local horse magazine, so she is close enough to come out. I might try her. I agree, in person is probably best. I see alot that do it by phone after you email a couple of pictures and the horse's name but I think that might be hard to do. But on the other side, maybe in person they can read your reactions, so I'm still not sure. I figure its something to try and really can't do any harm.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

A friend of mine had her two horses read over the phone by a woman named Patricia Bono. She was spot I'm WITH EVERYTHINGGGGGG! For example we call one of the mares Princess because she is very prissy. She said she would like to.be called queen. She also likes girly colors so my friend bought her a neon yellow bucket and she will only drink out of that one. Her other horse also brought me up and commented on how my friend, who has MS, does ride her and she didn't have any hard feelings about it (she is WAY to green). Even nailed her being rescued from the slaughter house. 

Amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Asia Voight. She does it over the phone. 95.00 for the 1st half hour I think.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

subbing


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you for the names to try. I just want to try to figure my guy out anyway I can. He must have been through some difficult times in life, (he ended up in a feedlot, that's where I got him from) and I thought why not try something like this just to see.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Please keep us posted on this and on the out come of the ....reading. Interesting!

Questions though that just came to mind and Im curious about. An animal communicator would be considered a physic right? Would yall or have yall went to a "human" communicator?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm definitely not a 'believer' (though I would think it was awesome if someone could actually talk to animals!) so take this with a grain of salt.

On Saturday a very popular animal communicator came out to my town and she stopped by my bosses house at the end of the day. I brought my horse over there and she read two of my boss's horses and then mine.
She mostly stuck to the horse's personality and told us things (their favorite color, how good/bad their eye sight is, things that we could never actually know for sure) that were a waste of time to me but completely interesting to my boss.
I went in with a plan to test her abilities. I asked what Dozer thought happened to his horse friend (my pony who passed away in June) and she asked if the pony was old. I let it slip that he had passed away a while ago but we assumed he was in his mid 20s. She then 'painted a picture' of my pony walking unsteadily and then falling over and dying. She asked if I found the pony on the ground. Nope. He didn't die at home. 
I honestly feel like she just takes a best guess at things and hopes for the best. She guessed wrong on multiple things when it came to my horse. She didn't get his friendships(which horse he likes/ which horse he fights with) right nor did she get the timeline of his bad behavior right.
She actually contracdicted herself. At the beginning she wanted ages and the amount of years I'd owned my horse because "they don't talk in terms of years and months" and then she goes on to tell me that he hasn't felt comfortable on a trail ride since mid-November. Don't worry, I corrected her on the fact that he had been acting up since mid-June.
Overall, if you want to hear whether or not your horse is a princess or a jeans and a t-shirt type girl who was once a horse that rode in the pony express, I wouldn't really bother with a 'communicator'. And believe me, I checked this lady out before paying the $40. Her testimonials sounded awesome and made her look really amazing when in reality she was nothing more than a slightly okay people reader.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Obviously some are fake's but my experience was much more specific and not general things. My horse wanted to know why everyone made such a big deal over what kind of horse she was. We had been to a show a week or so before and peopel kept asking. She knew which animals were in which pecking order. The dog had wanted to know specifics about the cats, if we were moving and about people who had died.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I am also not amongst the believers, but I also think there are many roads leading to better relationships with horses, so... at worst, you will pay some $$$ for some entertainment and spend some time talking about your horse. 

That being said, I was at a John Lyons clinic many years ago, and he told a story about an crusty old horseman who was having aggression problems with one of his stallions, and this guy contacted an animal communicator. The communicator told him that the stallion was jealous, and had bitten off one of the guy's fingers. The man agreed that this was so, the horse had bitten off his finger. The communicator then said that the stallion was jealous because the man liked his other stallion better, and that if he didn't change his ways, the stallion was going to bite off another finger.

I may have gotten some of the details wrong as it was so many years ago (apologies if I have, john Lyons), but the gist of the story is as he told it to us.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have had 2 animal communicators in the past for my dogs and horses. I was thinking about trying to find one to read our two current horses and dogs. I am not totally convinced but sure would like to believe. Guess I believe enough to try it again..


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Of course there are quacks. But seriously with this woman was more then spot on with photos ONLY talking to my skeptical friend who was careful not to leak anything. I'll list a few of the things there is NO WAY she would have known. 

Jess- 
She was starved by a previous owner. It took us a year to put weight back on. When she did the reading there is no way she knew that. 
She wanted to talk first before storm, totally her personality. 
She likes to play "tricks" on my friend. For example she will take a single step away from her when saddling and mounting. If she tries to catch her she goes in her stall. If my friend goes in the stall she goes.into the turn out. All behaviors are easily corrected and are never a problem, just like she teases us. 
She said her previous owners made her flip over which is why her back suddenly goes out. She likes the chiropractor for it. 
She has a strange bump on her belly behind the girth area. The vet said its just a clogged lymphnode. It bothers the bell out of my friend and Jess said it doesn't bother me, why does it bother you? Lol
Storm- 
All she said was thank you, thank you, thank you. 
She picked up that my friend didn't ride her because she was to green. 
Told us about how terrified she was waiting in line to die at the slaughter house. It's the reason she is fine then all of a sudden isn't. She is EASILY startled by things that surprise her but is ROCK solid as long as she sees it coming (bikes, cars, flags, tarps, balls, etc).
She said she froze her *** off lasted winter. Everyone told my friend not to blanket her. She asked to have a blanket. 
She also wanted to thank the girl who was patient with her (me). She said no one has ever given her the time she needs to feel comfortable and she is "shut down" in a way that she doesn't feel like she belongs anywhere so she quit trying. But she likes us and she said to just give her a little time, that she WANTS to stay with us. 
She also likes the new saddle better then the old one. 

All this, and more, from looking at a photo in her house! Spot on with EVERYTHING! Right down to their ages, which we were never clear on one being a rescue and the other supposedly having papers we never recieved. 

We just put my rottweiler to sleep yesterday, I want to get a reading on him.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

My friend had a gelding that she had raised from a foal. She spoiled him and did not even try to ride him until he was 15 years old. Of course a spoiled 15 year old horse is going to do whatever he wants and the trying to ride him did not go well. She called an animal communicator and had him "read" The lady told my friend that the horse did not want to be rode and a few other things. My friend called the vet and had him come out and put the horse to sleep!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tonipony said:


> My friend had a gelding that she had raised from a foal. She spoiled him and did not even try to ride him until he was 15 years old. Of course a spoiled 15 year old horse is going to do whatever he wants and the trying to ride him did not go well. She called an animal communicator and had him "read" The lady told my friend that the horse did not want to be rode and a few other things. My friend called the vet and had him come out and put the horse to sleep!


Your friend sounds like a dingbat.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

First of all, How do they communicate over the Phone..lol..
THe horse gets on the phone and talks to them.. **** 
I do not believe in this, and i think people are getting scammed. 
If you want you can send me that money, I will put it to good use buying feed or paying farriers. You can barrage me with your comments all you want, but this is a scam.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I called Kathy George a couple of months ago. I was very skeptical. But I thought, ah what's $25 for 15 minutes on the phone?

WOW. Was I amazed. There was many, many things she said that there was NO way she could have known, even if she had researched me on the internet first. 

You make an appointment on her website, and call her the day/time of the appointment. She obviously knows your name ahead of time, as you have made an appointment. When you get her on the phone, all she asks for is the horse's barn name, their color, and their age. That's it. And she just starts going ....

I called asking her about my horse Red. She told me to talk to him just like you'd be having a conversation with any person. She somehow "sees" him. Because she described that he was having pain in his right jaw or right mouth (she wasn't quite sure which area he was showing her). And then 2 months later when I was able to get the equine dentist out for Red's first dental visit, guess what he found? A big hook on his right side. 

She also said that Red said I ride a lot more forward than his previous rider, but it didn't bother him much. And that is one of those things there's no way she can know. Because I had been riding more forward and up in my stirrups in order to sit his stride better. I have next to zero pictures of us riding posted on the internet, so that's something she couldn't have researched. So I don't know how she'd know that. 

She also described his personality dead on. 

I then also had her speak to my yearling colt, who had just moved in with Red the previous week. Again, she nailed his personality. She said that Shotgun said "oh this is where we live now? Cool. Where's the beer?" Which is totally his laid back personality. We both laughed at that. She also said Shotgun wasn't too fond of Red because he was bossy, which is true because Red put a lot of bite marks on him those first couple weeks. Thankfully that's gotten better!

But the very thing that makes me doubt she is a scam, is SHE said that my old horse was talking to her and was happy to be home again. I did not say one word about taking my old horse home to my parents house, when I moved Shotgun up to be Red's buddy. There is absolutely no way she could have known that. That was actually pretty creepy when she started talking about him, when I hadn't mentioned anything about him. 

So unless someone can tell me how she knew the things she did (and I didn't have time to type ALL the mind blowing things she said), I guess I'm a believer until proven otherwise. 

For the record, my husband did think I was crazy after I told him I talked to Kathy George, haha. 

She also mentioned Red was either having stomach or breathing issues on his right side. The vet and the chiro are scheduled to come out in a few weeks, so I will be interested to see what they find!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Asia Voight. She does it over the phone. 95.00 for the 1st half hour I think.


i know her. not well, but she boards at a barn down the road.

shes not the brightest person, for a horse communicator she often cant see things right in front of her face.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

stevenson said:


> First of all, How do they communicate over the Phone..lol..
> THe horse gets on the phone and talks to them.. ****
> I do not believe in this, and i think people are getting scammed.
> If you want you can send me that money, I will put it to good use buying feed or paying farriers. You can barrage me with your comments all you want, but this is a scam.


 
I am getting a read on your horse now......your horse thinks it's very pretty where he lives , loves the color neon , hunter green...Wants you to start feeding him apples every day , and says when the farrier comes out he has bad breath......ommmmmmmmmm .....lol


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Went to one of these for my horse so cool didnt even no me or see me or my horse and knew exactly where, he was what he was doing ect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'm going to do it. Maybe it'll be a waste of money, maybe not, but I'm leaving no stone unturned.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay, I'll do it. I have been taking a course on animal communication. 

Your horse tells me he/she loves being outside. Grass is his/her favorite but he/she really likes it when you give them tasty treats. 

Your horse wants you to know that sometimes he/she is uncomfortable in a place that is hard to determine by the vet without extensive diagnostics. 

Your horse wants you to find him/her a new pasture buddy, but he/she also appreciates their alone time, so don't trap them with that horse they don't like.

You horse likes living with you above any other homes or barns it was at before. It was always hungry and cold at that other place. It knows that you are it's person, and sometimes tests you, but only to see if you care. It doesn't want to ever leave you.

It also likes the color neon pink, because as a mostly color blind animal, it can slightly pick out that color. 

It's sick of those other animals that come by the pasture. Some kind of small, 4 legged animal. 

Oh, that's not your horse? I must have been getting a reading from that other horse that's nearby your horse. 

That will be $50 please.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol
:d


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

dont waste your money....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For those of you who have never actually spoken with an good animal communicator, I find the taunting and teasing a little immature. 

There _are_ true animal communicators out there, and its disrespectful to make fun of those who are good at what they do and those who have used their services. 

If you don't believe it in, fine. That's your right. But don't ridicule it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

beau159 said:


> For those of you who have never actually spoken with an good animal communicator, I find the taunting and teasing a little immature.
> 
> There _are_ true animal communicators out there, and its disrespectful to make fun of those who are good at what they do and those who have used their services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I called Kathy George a couple of months ago. I was very skeptical. But I thought, ah what's $25 for 15 minutes on the phone?
> 
> WOW. Was I amazed. There was many, many things she said that there was NO way she could have known, even if she had researched me on the internet first.
> 
> ...


I used her as well and was very satisfied with her reading. She gave me Raina's personality spot on and it was very informative. Some of the things Raina said made me laugh but they were so true to her own personality. She picked up on the other bay in the barn who looks like Raina but was darker. Thats Iseul's horse. Who knew?



Just a side note: if you believe in "readings" and psychic communication, you don't need a telephone.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> I am getting a read on your horse now......your horse thinks it's very pretty where he lives , loves the color neon , hunter green...Wants you to start feeding him apples every day , and says when the farrier comes out he has bad breath*......ommmmmmmmmm .....*lol


I was going to let this go but you have no idea how much this irks me.

"......ommmmmmmmmm ....." 

Excuse me? From participating in ceremony with Buddhist Monks from India, I can personally say how extremely offensive it is to mock that, and I'm not even Buddhist.

Show a little taste and respect, will you? I learned more about life, peace, understanding and spirituality in my brief sessions with the Monks than a lifetime of regularly attending church...and I _work_ for a christian based company.

Mocking something you don't believe in or understand shows ignorance. You don't believe it? _I understand that._ The only difference is that I _will not mock you for it._

Ok, I got that off my chest. I just couldn't let that go.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

^--10 likes? Lol

I'll be back next tuesday to give my story as I have an appt all set up.  I think it'll be well worth the $30 for 15 minutes.
Especially since she already knew my horse was a dark bay in a paddock..I don't think I can go wrong with Kathy, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I recommend you hang on to your money, geeze wake up and smell the coffee. You are being conned. This con game persists because of gullible people. Nothing to do with not understanding or believing in it. Get offended all you want. Its ridiculed by rational people because it is ridiculous.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Did your friend never convince you that red tile in a super market was made of lava? Have you never shrugged and bought a scratch-off lottery ticket? Have you ever been jumpy after a scary movie? Have you ever bought a ticket to a magic show?

Even if it is just a con, a fake, or just fun, people are allowed to spend their money on it, believe if they want, have a laugh, or even be angry over the experience. Who cares? It is not your money they are spending. If you don't want to do the same, then have at it. Go spend your money elsewhere. I am sure you purchase things other people would deem a waste as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The offense is not through "I don't believe", the offense is coming from rudely mocking those who do believe.

There is a difference between stating an opinion and why you have that opinion, and openly mocking and degrading others for having a different opinion and degrading something they do believe.

I hold no offense to people who don't believe in it. 

I held an enormous amount of offense to the "ommmm" comment for nothing other than:

A.) It was extremely rude
B.) It was USED to be extremely rude
C.) It has nothing to do with the topic, but was used to make fun of people.

The funny side (to me) is that animal communicators and Buddhist Monks don't have much in common, so it goes to show just how uneducated people are in their attempts at being rude and obnoxious towards the practice. The "AUM" chant is for meditation and prayer.

Learn before you wanna mock. It won't make you anymore appropriate, but at least you won't look ridiculous for putting two totally unrelatable things together in an attempt to be inappropriate.

I learned "respect" in kindergarten. 

You believe it or you don't. No offense on either side. I will take offense if you do offensive things.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I recommend you hang on to your money, geeze wake up and smell the coffee. You are being conned. This con game persists because of gullible people. Nothing to do with not understanding or believing in it. Get offended all you want. Its ridiculed by rational people because it is ridiculous.


Personally, I find myself to be an extremely rational person. BUT, there is more than what our eyes see. I can tell when there's a "presence" around me. Maybe you can't, but I can. I know others who will lie that they can, and I know people who really can. Just because you can't doesn't mean someone else can't.

There is no possible way someone hours away from my barn could kniw that of the two bay horses at the barn with a star that the one in the paddock was dark and the light one was in the field. It's also a VERY low possibility that someone could know that a horse having pain in it's should was actually having pain in her shoulder. That's not a good guess, that's knowledge. The way everything was perfectly in line with how the horse is in real life is not just coincidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I recommend you hang on to your money, geeze wake up and smell the coffee. You are being conned. This con game persists because of gullible people. Nothing to do with not understanding or believing in it. Get offended all you want. Its ridiculed by rational people because it is ridiculous.


You know .... they said the same thing to the people who chose to believe in Christopher Columbus before he "sailed off the edge of the flat Earth."

Just sayin'. 


Also interesting how you think equine chiropractors are con artists. Most _rational _people don't agree with you there because we know the medical benefits an equine chiropractor can provide. 

So "rational" has nothing to do with it. 

I dare you to call Kathy George and still hold the same opinion you do after you talk to her. 

It's just like people saying they don't like peanut butter and pickles .... yet they've NEVER tried it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

beau159 said:


> It's just like people saying they don't like peanut butter and pickles .... yet they've NEVER tried it.


I love peanut butter and pickle sammiches!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

My question is, after you have had a reading, how do you go back to daily ho-hum existence? I'd be second guessing everything wondering if my horse was happy, content, ****ed, wished to be elsewhere,.....

I do find this fascinating. I just wonder how it works. What is the horse "sending" the communicator? Mental images? 

Then are animal communicators also able to see other spirits and paranormal activity?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Animals think in emotions and pictures Sahara, so yes. 

As far as animal sensitives seeing spirits and other entities, it depends. Not everyone has the same abilities, and that goes for sensitives across the board regardless of their gifts.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really don't know if I believe in Animal Communicators or not, or if I do believe in them, whether I think its a good idea or not. Either way, I'm too chicken to have my little mare read  I'm fairly sure that all she'd have to say to me is a long line of words far too inappropriate for her young foal's ears...and definitely not lady like! xD That little gal has got a mare-i-tude so big I wonder sometimes how she lives with herself. I'm sure she's got a _mouthful_ for me and I'd rather just go on believing that she's NOT a demon spawn plotting my death, but rather my cute, fuzzy little angel in the making...LOL


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sahara said:


> My question is, after you have had a reading, how do you go back to daily ho-hum existence? I'd be second guessing everything wondering if my horse was happy, content, ****ed, wished to be elsewhere,.....
> 
> I do find this fascinating. I just wonder how it works. What is the horse "sending" the communicator? Mental images?
> 
> Then are animal communicators also able to see other spirits and paranormal activity?


LOL, I do kind of find myself thinking those things from time to time, but I guess I had always hoped and wondered if my horses were _happy _with where they live and what I ask them to do. They're such willing creatures that it's amazing they allow us to climb on their backs in the first place. 

With the communicator I used, she gets some sort of "vision". Like when she was describing Red's right mouth pain to me, she said that she couldn't quite tell what he was "showing" her, as she thought he was trying to show her his right jaw or his right palate. So she can't always narrow it down perfectly, but I would imagine she sees some sort of vision for that. 

And she says that the horse will talk to her just like any other conversation you'd have with a human being. She tells you to feel free to talk to them and ask questions like they are a person. 

And we had quite a few good laughs too with them! One of my questions for her (or rather, my horse) is I wanted to know what my yearling thought of his new place, since I just moved him up there a couple days before. We laughed because his reaction was "Oh, this is where I live now? Cool. Where's the beer?" And that WAS totally his reaction. I just moved him there two days ago. There was no way she knew how he reacted when I unloaded him and showed him his new corral. 

And my yearling also said that he didn't mind Red too much, but Red was bossy to him (which was true). 

And then Red says: "Well, what am I supposed to do with him?" And Kathy told him to try to be nicer and just get along. 

Anyway .... it is very conversational when you are communicating to the horse through her. 

Now, I don't know if she sees spirits or the like. I'm pretty sure not though. I think her gift is animals (horses, dogs, cats). Everyone's skills are different. 


Now I am certainly not saying I believe in all pyschics (human ones or animal ones) because there are LOTS of cons out there. But if a genius is blessed to do complicated math faster than a calculator ..... or if a mother at home is blessed to get the intuition that her son just got injured at school (before the school called her) .... or that Beethoven could still write beautiful music even after he went deaf ..... or that a dog can warn an owner before they have a seizure ...... well, LOTS of things ARE possible.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Now I kinda want to give her a call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

She's excellent. I used her and wasnt disappointed. I asked Raina what she thought of team penning because I wanted to try that with her. Kathy showed her a picture of a horse separating cows and moving them into pens and Raina goes "Wait, I'm allowed to do that?!" **** Kathy said she was so eager to try it she had to remind her not to he too aggressive with the cows. Totally my mare.


----------

